# Letrozole?????



## Bigjon83 (Aug 14, 2010)

i read that letrozole has a rebound affect. is there anything else i can take with this to counter act the rebound affect so gyno doesn't come back??????


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Nolva. 

After you taper down the Letro, take a week or two of Nolva @20mg/day. This way your estrogen balances out while Nolva keeps any estro rebound from acting on your nips.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 14, 2010)

can you take letro as your AI during an AAS cycle (test c / epistane)?


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 14, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> can you take letro as your AI during an AAS cycle (test c / epistane)?



Yes, you can. But Letro is very potent and will eliminate 90% or more of your body's estrogen. I would not recommend it unless your estrogen is way high or if your trying to get rid of gyno off-cycle. 

You need estrogen for muscle gains. The goal is to lower or control estrogen, not eliminate it. It also destroys your lipids, libido and your joints to lower your estrogen to such low levels. Usually Arimidex (Anastrozole) is good enough for most cycles, including yours. If Arimidex doesn't work, use letro.


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 14, 2010)

bump that Usually Arimidex (Anastrozole) works well for your type of cycle.. but always have letro on hand in case something goes wrong..


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't use nolvadex.  There is a post by chocolate thunder giving reasons not to use nolvadex. Do a search.

I am certain using nolvadex for PCT CAUSED me to get gyno. 

Do you have currently have gyno or are you worried about prevention


----------



## loveabull1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I personally like aromisin. Letro killed my sex drive!


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 14, 2010)

i was just trying to put together a cycle using stuff i already have. i have a few bottles of test e, a few bottles of test c, a bottle of epistane and 22 letrozoles (2.5mg). 

the last cycle i did, i used anastrozole and still had tons of gyno type sides. it's possible the anastrozole wasn't legit, i don't know. i ordered it from a research company :-\

anyway, a dude i know (he's BIG as hell) gave the letro when i was having the gyno symptoms. i believe you when yall say it's strong. dude gave me 24 and all my symptoms were gone after taking 2, lol.

he runs all kinds of gear and he said all he does for AI is take one 2.5 mg letro twice a week. that's what gave me the idea. he runs all kinds of gears. way more than i EVER will.

so, i was thinking of:

week 1 - 10 (300mg test c per week)
week 1 - 10 (375mg test e per week)
week 1 - 12 (1.25mg letro twice per week)
week 7 - 12 (epistane: 20,20,30,40,40)
week 11 (go back on HRT 200mg test c per week)

or something like that. . .


----------



## MDR (Aug 14, 2010)

loveabull1 said:


> I personally like aromisin. Letro killed my sex drive!



^Most folks agree that Aromisin is the most effective compared to adex.  Adex works fine for my purposes, but I think that Aromisin is the popular choice.  Letro is very strong.


----------



## ROID (Aug 14, 2010)

i think you should run the letro E3D. 

double check the half-life of letro but I believe it is between 2-3 days.

what type of sides did you experience ?


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 14, 2010)

ROID said:


> i think you should run the letro E3D.
> 
> double check the half-life of letro but I believe it is between 2-3 days.
> 
> what type of sides did you experience ?


 
itchy nipples and hella bloating. my head looked like a water balloon.

2 - 3 days is what i found the half-life of letro to be too (on google).


----------



## MDR (Aug 14, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i was just trying to put together a cycle using stuff i already have. i have a few bottles of test e, a few bottles of test c, a bottle of epistane and 22 letrozoles (2.5mg).
> 
> the last cycle i did, i used anastrozole and still had tons of gyno type sides. it's possible the anastrozole wasn't legit, i don't know. i ordered it from a research company :-\
> 
> ...



Completely missed the gyno problems.  I think ROID is right on with the dosage suggestion.  Good luck with your issues with gyno.


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, there's a lot that can go wrong during and/or after a cycle. Everyone is different and you have to discover what works for you and what doesn't based on trial and error sometimes (unfortunately). 

Nolva may cause problems with some people after cycle because it has been speculated to upregulate the progesterone receptor. That is why some ppl don't recommend Nolva after running for a Progestin like Tren, for example. 

You're going to experience bloating during a long estered test cycle, that's to be expected. Don't freak out. Maybe even some itchy and sensitive nips. For me, these all went away during PCT (Clomid). 

Aromasin is a good alternative to Letro. It eliminates estrogen as a suicidal Aromatase inhibitor but not to the degree that Letro does. Arimidex->Aromasin->Letro?

Anyway klc, your buddy takes Letro because he runs heavy cycles. And your apparently blasting and cruising? No offense but if your on HRT and your cruising dose is 200mg, your blasting phase of 375mg is not much of a blast. Next time blast @750mg/week. Keep all ancillaries on hand.


----------



## ROID (Aug 15, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> itchy nipples and hella bloating. my head looked like a water balloon.
> 
> 2 - 3 days is what i found the half-life of letro to be too (on google).



letro might be a little too much.  If you already have gyno (solid mass) then it's the only way to go.

I have gyno so it's a must for me. I'm trying to run letro as low as possible .6mg E3D.

thapr3dat0r gave you some solid advice. I wouldn't tolerate itchy nips however, or you could end up like me with masses under both of your nipples.  maybe keep the letro close by in case of emergency.

Just a little info on how well letro worked for myself: I had gyno for 3+ years and jumped on letro @ 1.25mg m/w/f and the lumps reduced by over 50%. Very potent drug


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 15, 2010)

thapr3dat0r said:


> Anyway klc, your buddy takes Letro because he runs heavy cycles. And your apparently blasting and cruising? No offense but if your on HRT and your cruising dose is 200mg, your blasting phase of 375mg is not much of a blast. Next time blast @750mg/week. Keep all ancillaries on hand.


 
i was going to blast 375mg/week test e *+* 300mg/week test c for a total of 675mg/week test.

i don't have enough test e or test c for a complete cycle, but taking them together would be fine, right?



ROID said:


> letro might be a little too much. If you already have gyno (solid mass) then it's the only way to go.


 
no, i don't. i never actually got gyno, but i was getting the symptoms. i just got the puffy and extremely itchy nipples, which the letro took care of with the quickness.



ROID said:


> I have gyno so it's a must for me. I'm trying to run letro as low as possible .6mg E3D.


 
maybe i could just try .6mg once or twice per week. at that low of a dose, what could the possible sides be?


----------



## Bigjon83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i was taking tamoxifen when on a cycle of test cyp and it did nothing for me. i started on arimatab from wildcat labs, they were ok and my gyno didnt get any worse, just stabalised. ill get on the letro, but what should i use instead of tamoxifen when tapering down?? should i stick with arimadex???

another quick one....do you think the wild cat lab version is any good compared to arimadex??


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 15, 2010)

ROID said:


> I wouldn't tolerate itchy nips however, or you could end up like me with masses under both of your nipples.  maybe keep the letro close by in case of emergency.



Absolutely, and I feel your pain brotha. I had gyno also. Big puffy nips with surrounding fat and hard masses under nips. It was bad. I got the gyno surgery but am still extremely paranoid about getting it again. I also do not tolerate itchy or sensitive nips. As soon as I felt it during cycle, I jumped on Arimidex. Then during PCT, jumped off the Adex and did a normal Clomid PCT. Everything turned out fine, thankfully.



klc9100 said:


> i was going to blast 375mg/week test e *+* 300mg/week test c for a total of 675mg/week test.
> 
> i don't have enough test e or test c for a complete cycle, but taking them together would be fine, right?
> 
> ...



Yes, test-e and c together will be fine. 625mg, thats more like it 

You did the right thing jumping on an AI when you got the nip sensations. Maybe a bit over kill with Letro but hey, it works. And if your gonna run it, run it at the lowest possible dose to get the desired effect. Personally, I take Adex to control estrogen on-cycle. Ive taken Letro before, but that was off cycle and it was to get rid of my gyno. It worked but the gyno was so far gone only surgery really eliminated it. Only in extreme cases, or extreme cycles I should say, is Letro necessary.





Bigjon83 said:


> i was taking tamoxifen when on a cycle of test cyp and it did nothing for me. i started on arimatab from wildcat labs, they were ok and my gyno didnt get any worse, just stabalised. ill get on the letro, but what should i use instead of tamoxifen when tapering down?? should i stick with arimadex???
> 
> another quick one....do you think the wild cat lab version is any good compared to arimadex??



For estrogen control: Adex on-cycle, Nolva for PCT, Letro off-cycle (gyno reduction). If your concerned with gyno, take Letro OFF CYCLE till it goes away or goes down as much as it will go. Start at .5mg/day and taper up to 2.5mg/day in increasing increments of .5mg per day and stay at 2.5 until the gyno starts going away. Depending on your personal gyno situation, it may take a month or more. Then when you feel it has gone away as much as it's gonna go away, taper down in increments of .5mg per day until your back down to .5mg, then run Nolva. Here's why: You've suppressed your body's actual estrogen production with the Letro. When you come off Letro, your body attempts to reach homeostasis (stabilized hormone levels) and can overshoot and cause estrogen rebound. This is where taking Nolva after Letro protects you from gyno. Nolva doesn't actually suppress estrogen, it just keeps it from doing damage to your nips while your body's production of estrogen levels out. That's why you don't want to use Adex after Letro, because your still suppressing your estrogen levels with Adex. The goal is homeostasis which will not occur if you still running Adex because it is still suppressing estrogen where Nolva does not. And as far as Wild Cat Labs, I don't have any experience with them so I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Aug 17, 2010)

if your going to use an ai during cycle I think letro is too strong, I would go with aromasin.


----------



## canadairon (Aug 17, 2010)

*Letrozole*

Letrozole is an articulate non-steroidal aromatase inhibitor for the analysis of hormonally-responsive breast blight afterwards surgery.Estrogens are produced by the about-face of androgens through the activity of the aromatase enzyme. Estrogens again bind to an estrogen receptor, which causes beef to divide.Letrozole prevents the aromatase from bearing estrogens by competitive, capricious bounden to the heme of its cytochrome P450 unit. The activity is specific, and letrozole does not abate assembly of mineralo- or corticosteroids.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2010)

Aromasin is a suicide aromatase inhibitor so estro rebound is unlikely with it.


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Aromasin is a suicide aromatase inhibitor so estro rebound is unlikely with it.


 
could you recommend a place to get legit aromasin (pm me if you would rather). the anastrozole i got from research chem co. last time wasn't real, or was terribly underdosed.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> could you recommend a place to get legit aromasin (pm me if you would rather). the anastrozole i got from research chem co. last time wasn't real, or was terribly underdosed.


 ChemOneResearch is my favorite for Aromasin (Exemastane) It is bubblegum flavor and works well. 

ChemOne Research


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 19, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch is my favorite for Aromasin (Exemastane) It is bubblegum flavor and works well.
> 
> ChemOne Research


 
thank you sir. . .


----------



## XYZ (Aug 19, 2010)

thapr3dat0r said:


> Honestly, there's a lot that can go wrong during and/or after a cycle. Everyone is different and you have to discover what works for you and what doesn't based on trial and error sometimes (unfortunately).
> 
> Nolva may cause problems with some people after cycle because it has been speculated to upregulate the progesterone receptor. That is why some ppl don't recommend Nolva after running for a Progestin like Tren, for example.
> 
> ...


 

Good post


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 19, 2010)

Dang it, I can't post links or send PMs. My post count is too low. Anyway, I like:

innovativepeptides.com

iron-dragon.com


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard iron-dragon's Letro was under-dosed? I am using it for my gyno now, so I hope not..


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a "test" someone posted up on another forum..


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah dude, I've heard stories of just about every research chem "company" being under-dosed. It's rough being a customer in this game. That's why I go with pills (axio) or brew my own stuff.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 22, 2010)

Bigjon83 said:


> i read that letrozole has a rebound affect. is there anything else i can take with this to counter act the rebound affect so gyno doesn't come back??????


yes taper off your dose the last few weeks. and maybe run  10mg nolva ed for 2 weeks after you finnally stop the letro fully.


----------



## Bigjon83 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey guys,

really appreciate the post. but my dickhead supplier lumbered me with anastrozole from british dragon pharms instead of the letrozole i asked for. it'll be too late for me to get anything else as im moving to oz and didnt wanna take anything through customs. im taking 1mg/day to see if it helps to reduce my gyno, do you think it will help, and do you think i shoud up the dose?? and if so how much do i up it to?? im also not on a cycle at the mo.

you comments are much appreciated ;-)


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered some RUI stane so hopefully this works ok...lots of good reviews.Bigjon83 enjoy coming to the land down under.....land of milk and honey but no gear....


----------



## thapr3dat0r (Aug 26, 2010)

Bigjon83 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> really appreciate the post. but my dickhead supplier lumbered me with anastrozole from british dragon pharms instead of the letrozole i asked for. it'll be too late for me to get anything else as im moving to oz and didnt wanna take anything through customs. im taking 1mg/day to see if it helps to reduce my gyno, do you think it will help, and do you think i shoud up the dose?? and if so how much do i up it to?? im also not on a cycle at the mo.
> 
> you comments are much appreciated ;-)



Well, taking adex is better than nothing and it will definitely keep it from getting worse. But as far as reducing it, I dunno if adex has been clinically proven to reduce gyno.


----------

